# Something Succulent This Way Comes



## chilerelleno

Another variation of the Atomic Buffalo Turd aka Poppers.

For these I pulled out some leftover Pulled Pork and two pounds of the sausage/cream cheese mixture from my last poppers, that I had frozen for just such an occasion as this.  I combined these ingredients 2:1 for my filling this time around.














Image



__ chilerelleno
__ Feb 12, 2017







Then I roasted, skinned and seeded several Pablano and New Mexico _aka Hatch, Anaheim and Green chiles._














Image



__ chilerelleno
__ Feb 12, 2017







Stuffed them full and finally wrapped them in thick cut bacon.














Image



__ chilerelleno
__ Feb 12, 2017




















Image



__ chilerelleno
__ Feb 12, 2017







And into a 325-350'F smoker they went.
They looked and smell pretty good when they came out.














Image



__ chilerelleno
__ Feb 12, 2017







But sight and smell did them no justice.
Holy Schmokes are they freakin good!














Image



__ chilerelleno
__ Feb 12, 2017




















Image



__ chilerelleno
__ Feb 12, 2017


----------



## myownidaho

Those look deadly good. Point for the literary reference.


----------



## chilerelleno

MyOwnIdaho said:


> Those look deadly good. Point for the literary reference.


Thanks for the Point, glad someone appreciates the thread's title. :biggrin:


----------



## b-one

Wow those do look tasty.


----------



## ab canuck

I am so envious that I am not sitting at that table tonight...... And for some reason It won't let me give you a point?????? 

 Great job.... Thinking I am going to have to try this.... Thx for posting Chile....


----------



## chilerelleno

b-one said:


> Wow those do look tasty.


b-one, these way way exceeded my expectations.
The pulled pork and sausage/cream cheese mix really shined, it was indeed succulent.


AB Canuck said:


> I am so envious that I am not sitting at that table tonight...... And for some reason It won't let me give you a point??????
> Great job.... Thinking I am going to have to try this.... Thx for posting Chile....


Thank you ABC, don't know about the point system here, but appreciate the thought just as much.


----------



## menace2sobriety

holy smokes Im gonna be taking this idea and trying to do some of these one day. They look amazing


----------



## crankybuzzard

Yeah, you've done it again!   I see more of these being made by others soon!

Pointing!


----------



## gr0uch0

For whom does the dinner bell toll??  It tolls for thee!    
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Diggin' the poblanos and Anaheims:  with their sizes, they eat more like a meal than a snack.  Well done, amigo!


----------



## chilerelleno

menace2sobriety said:


> holy smokes Im gonna be taking this idea and trying to do some of these one day. They look amazing


Please do, they were well worth it.


CrankyBuzzard said:


> Yeah, you've done it again!   I see more of these being made by others soon!
> 
> Pointing!


Thanks CB, life is good, and thanks for the Point.


gr0uch0 said:


> For whom does the dinner bell toll??  It tolls for thee!    :banana_smiley:
> 
> Diggin' the poblanos and Anaheims:  with their sizes, they eat more like a meal than a snack.  Well done, amigo!


Yes'sir, they do indeed eat like an entree.  
The Pulled Pork filling is very substantial when mixed 2:1 or more.
I'm going to make some Chile Rellenos with PP and queso fresco inside.


----------



## crazymoon

CR, A nice twist on one of my favorite smokes !


----------



## SmokinAl

Muy excellente!

Nice job CR!







  Al


----------



## redheelerdog

I could eat some of those! nice job, looks tasty.


----------



## ab canuck

ChileRelleno said:


> Please do, they were well worth it.
> Thanks CB, life is good, and thanks for the Point.
> Yes'sir, they do indeed eat like an entree.
> The Pulled Pork filling is very substantial when mixed 2:1 or more.
> I'm going to make some Chile Rellenos with PP and queso fresco inside.


MMMM I love a good Chile Relleno...... And with that for a stuffing...... I am imagining being at your table now......


----------



## chilerelleno

AB Canuck said:


> MMMM I love a good Chile Relleno...... And with that for a stuffing...... I am imagining being at your table now......


No need to imagine... Make them with any meat/cheese or my favorite, straight cheese.
Ideally use a cheese that melts well or take the time to make your cheese into a very thick sauce.
If you sauce it, chill it before attempting to stuff your chiles
My recipe is here, http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/253257/chilerellenos-chile-rellenos


----------



## ab canuck

That's Great, Thx for the link. I am going to save that one for sure!!!!!


----------



## ab canuck

Ok Chile I just looked up that link... Oh Man does that look absolutely wonderful!!!! Thats a point for sure..... Awesome... Thx again.....


----------



## chilerelleno

AB Canuck said:


> Ok Chile I just looked up that link... Oh Man does that look absolutely wonderful!!!! Thats a point for sure..... Awesome... Thx again.....


Try them some time, they're easy to make.
Thanks for the compliments and Point.


----------



## dirtsailor2003

Nice mega poppers! Love stuffing poblano's and hatch chilies.


----------



## disco

My these look terrific. I must make some more soon.

Points for getting me going!

Disco


----------



## chilerelleno

dirtsailor2003 said:


> Nice mega poppers! Love stuffing poblano's and hatch chilies.


Thanks, yeah stuffing chiles full of good eats is a longtime favorite of mine too.
Mmmm,  chorizo, onions and pepper jack cheese.


----------



## dirtsailor2003

ChileRelleno said:


> Thanks, yeah stuffing chiles full of good eats is a longtime favorite of mine too.
> Mmmm,  chorizo, onions and pepper jack cheese.



Add eggs to that and you have one of our go to breakfast dishes! During one of our camp outs last season I pre stuffed a bunch of poblanos with your above fillings and scrambled eggs. Fired up the discada one morning with oil. Battered the stuffed poblanos and deep fried them. Then Rolled them up in a tortilla with some enchilada sauce. Damn good breakfast burrito!!!


----------



## ab canuck

ChileRelleno said:


> Thanks, yeah stuffing chiles full of good eats is a longtime favorite of mine too.
> Mmmm, chorizo, onions and pepper jack cheese.





dirtsailor2003 said:


> Add eggs to that and you have one of our go to breakfast dishes! During one of our camp outs last season I pre stuffed a bunch of poblanos with your above fillings and scrambled eggs. Fired up the discada one morning with oil. Battered the stuffed poblanos and deep fried them. Then Rolled them up in a tortilla with some enchilada sauce. Damn good breakfast burrito!!!


 Mmmmm mmmmm  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






 I am writing this down.... That sounds like it would be an amazing combo and great Breakfast meal..... I wonder if I can prep it the day before?? Then just in case I have an xtra beverage or 2 the night before and want a nice relaxing movie day.... Then its a quick morning feast and then try and hold down the couch so it doesn't run away....


----------



## dirtsailor2003

AB Canuck said:


> Mmmmm mmmmm  :drool  I am writing this down.... That sounds like it would be an amazing combo and great Breakfast meal..... I wonder if I can prep it the day before?? Then just in case I have an xtra beverage or 2 the night before and want a nice relaxing movie day.... Then its a quick morning feast and then try and hold down the couch so it doesn't run away.... :biggrin:



I prep the peppers that I take camping 3-5 days before.


----------



## chilerelleno

dirtsailor2003 said:


> Add eggs to that and you have one of our go to breakfast dishes! During one of our camp outs last season I pre stuffed a bunch of poblanos with your above fillings and scrambled eggs. Fired up the discada one morning with oil. Battered the stuffed poblanos and deep fried them. Then Rolled them up in a tortilla with some enchilada sauce. Damn good breakfast burrito!!!


I've never done them with egg before, that sounds really good to me.
Sure as heck have made some killer Chile Relleno burritos before, usually with carne asada, french fries, cheese and guacamole... Which without the relleno is known as a California burrito.


----------



## ab canuck




----------



## ab canuck

Oh BTW Chile I copied tour Relleno recipe, It's on the list for this spring....


----------



## Xendau

chilerelleno
 - Now thats what Im talkin about! These look amazing. So funny you sent the link, because I was wondering about getting some good melting Mexican cheese and stuffing some pasillas. This is just genius! Imma be at the store this evening.

What temp did you cook at? Did you par-boil the peppers? I would think so for either these or the ABTs. I want to use Queso Oaxaca... its my favorite Mexican cheese for melting. So should I do a cream cheese mix with the Queso Oaxaca? Using the CC as more of a binder?


----------



## Binford 6100

you said a 2:1 ratio? which is cream cheese? the one or the two?


----------



## chilerelleno

No parboil, roast and skin, seed if ya want to.
If you combine the Oaxaca or Chihuahua with cream cheese it is less likely to bubble out of the chiles.
Or if you can arrange some racks to hold them vertically, then use straight cheese.
Thin cut bacon will cook faster, but I like the meatier thick cut.
Smoke the thick cut at 300'-350'' till bacon is done. Thin cut at 250'-300'.


----------



## Xendau

Binford 6100 said:


> you said a 2:1 ratio? which is cream cheese? the one or the two?



I think he had a cream cheese mix already made for ABTs. He mixed that combo to the PP. I would imagine from the pics he used 2 PP to 1 CC mix.


----------



## chilerelleno

Binford 6100 said:


> you said a 2:1 ratio? which is cream cheese? the one or the two?


2 parts pulled pork to 1 part cheese mixture.


----------



## chilerelleno

Xendau said:


> I think he had a cream cheese mix already made for ABTs. He mixed that combo to the PP. I would imagine from the pics he used 2 PP to 1 CC mix.


Correct


----------



## Xendau

Shoot... Im thinking a nice sized muffin pan raised up with some large holes cut out... lol


----------



## chilerelleno

Also...  Make more filling than you think you need, it seems to disappear somehow during handling.


----------



## Xendau

chilerelleno said:


> Also...  Make more filling than you think you need, it seems to disappear somehow during handling.



LOL - I can attest to that happening WHENEVER I cook! By the time I get done cooking, people always ask, "Arent you going to eat?" I have to explain that I taste so much as I go, that by the time I am done, I just dont feel like eating.

But I snack on the vittles too! I have should in the fridge from Monday night. Ill pop it in the oven just warm it up for easier pulling.

What does your cheese mix look like? What ingredients do you combine?


----------



## chilerelleno

Xendau said:


> What does your cheese mix look like? What ingredients do you combine?


Look inn my linked recipes index under ABTs, recipes and pics for you.


----------



## chilerelleno

https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/chiles-cornucopia-of-cooks.277881/


----------



## Xendau

chilerelleno
 - what would you say is the defining "thing" that separates ABTs from Jalapeno poppers?


----------



## RiversideSm0ker

Another winner Chile.

George


----------



## chilerelleno

Xendau said:


> chilerelleno
> - what would you say is the defining "thing" that separates ABTs from Jalapeno poppers?


Back when I posted these I would've said they're the same, but no longer.
Now I say that ABTs are a BBQ item and are a stuffed chile wrapped in bacon and smoked/grilled.
Poppers are not BBQ they're typically a stuffed chile battered and deep fried.


----------



## chilerelleno

RiversideSm0ker said:


> Another winner Chile.
> 
> George


Thanks George


----------



## mosparky

Wait a minute... you can freeze the cream cheese mixture without it turning gritty ? I did not know this could be done. That adds a new level to my planning. I'm the only one in the house and most of the family without some sort of gut issue. I can/will/do eat almost anything, they simply cannot. Being able to make a few and freeze the rest is a game changer.


----------



## chilerelleno

It was a tad grainy, but after being mixed with the PP and cooked it is a non-issue.
But not like straight cream cheese is after being frozen, maybe it was the fats from the sausage in it.
But even grainy frozen cream cheese is fine when use in baked goods and cooked dishes/sauces, and this falls in line with that.


----------

